# Trader Joe's is HERE!



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

Okay, I used to go to TJ's in California.  This past weekend Trader Joe's finally opened in our end of Charlotte/Concord.  I'm so excited but what to buy?  Any recommendations?  I used to buy whole nuts and spices in California but it's been 4 years.  

What are your favorites from Trader Joe's?  Apparently there's a wine, Two Buck Chuck, I'm told I should check out.  Any experience with that?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 26, 2007)

Can't help a lot, Calli.  The nearest Trader Joe's for us is about  3 hours away.  Although, our daughter (in Los Angeles)  relies on Trader  Joe's for her grocery shopping.  Says their produce and meat/poultry  are fabulous.

Looks  like you have a  real gem in your neighborhood.  Have fun.


----------



## The Z (Nov 26, 2007)

I like the juices, particularly the "Dynamo Juice" which is just LOADED with vitamins.  I also like the "Rio Red", which is a blended grapefruit juice (not too sour/tart).  Yum!!!

You gotta try 'em.

edited to add:  OH!, and if you haven't tried the Cabot Private Stock (black wax, green label) Cheddar, it's a _beautiful_ thing.  
(not always available at all Trader Joe's)


----------



## Gossie (Nov 26, 2007)

Could you talk to them about getting one in Southeast Connecticut please?   LoL


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

It's going to take me three hours to get home from work tomorrow.  I get paid and get to go to the new Trader Joe's and Harris Teeter and Wal-Mart for a new microwave.



Gossie said:


> Could you talk to them about getting one in Southeast Connecticut please?   LoL



They are at least on the east coast now, so there's hope for CT!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, that's only about an hour from me - there's hope


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Well, that's only about an hour from me - there's hope


85 and Mallard Creek (or Mallard Creek Church ~ I always confuse the two).  You're up near Hickory, right?  I was so happy to see it open when I drove by today.  I've been waiting since they put the "Coming Soon" sign up 6 months ago. They built the thing really fast.


----------



## GB (Nov 26, 2007)

2 buck Chuck (Charles Shaw) is not bad. For the price ($3 by us) you can't beat it. They have some really good beers too and go for around $4 for a 6 pack. 

There are so many things I love to buy there. They have an extra virgin olive oil that I really like. It is called Santini or Santori or something like that. I have also been using their simmer sauces a lot lately. The mojito sauce is great. Cook up some chicken and pour the sauce in. Throw in a handful or two of some of their frozen veggies if you like (I keep their frozen edemame on hand all the time) and serve over rice. A great healthy meal for very short $.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 26, 2007)

GB said:


> 2 buck Chuck (Charles Shaw) is not bad.


  Which varietal did you have GB - I took a sip of the Sauvignon Blanc and tossed it.  

Yes Callisto, Hickory.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 26, 2007)

I checked, we have a few here in CT .. but on the left side of the state.


----------



## GB (Nov 26, 2007)

I have had a few Kitchenelf, but the one we usually get is the Shiraz.


----------



## Rom (Nov 26, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> They are at least on the east coast now, so there's hope for CT!


 


Gossie said:


> Could you talk to them about getting one in Southeast Connecticut please? LoL


 
Hows about down here, Southeast AUSTRALIA lol this place sounds good....i want one LOL


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 27, 2007)

So many favs!  Of course their nuts, EVOO, I buy the parm, smoked mozz and brie cheese, 2 buck chuck shiraz and merlot, pet food, edamane, breads, smoked apple bacon, chicken sausages, baby back ribs, greek style yogurt, to name a few . . .


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2007)

I have really missed Trader Joe's!  I don't get up to that area very much but will probably go to Concord Mills at least once before Christmas.  Where is Trader Joe's in relation to Concord Mills?  

Barbara


----------



## Gossie (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, Rom, you talk to them about getting one down under and I'll talk to them about getting up over.  LoL


----------



## Rom (Nov 27, 2007)

Gossie said:


> Ok, Rom, you talk to them about getting one down under and I'll talk to them about getting up over.  LoL



Think they'll listen Gossie?


----------



## redkitty (Nov 27, 2007)

I already have my shopping list for my trip home next month!

I buy my EmergenC's there (best price) I also love the Olive Oil spray, I usually buy 4 cans and ship them home!  Their frozen wild blueberries are great for oatmeal.  They also have the best hummus, oh how I miss their hummus!  Oh and I don't drink juice anymore but I love the Blackberry Crush, really tasty!

Yay for Trader Joe's!  It will become an addiction for you!!!  Have fun shoppin!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 27, 2007)

Rom said:


> Think they'll listen Gossie?




Probably not.  Not just one person.   Doesn't hurt to try tho, does it?   LoL


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 27, 2007)

The coffee is pretty good. I love their brie - watch it though, it always has a quick expiration date.  Nuts are always reasonably priced too. I hear the frozen organic chicken breasts are good with a reasonable price tag.  I like the variety of crackers TJ carries. They carry a bag of little round crackers called "savory mini crackers".  TJs is the only place I can find "quinoa" too. Two buck chuck is now three buck chuck - the merlot is okay for the cheapest wine I have ever seen. I love to just roam the aisles there - oooh, I'm so envious of you! Enjoy!


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh yes, I get a tub of the roasted red pepper hummus every week.  Yum!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 27, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> I have really missed Trader Joe's!  I don't get up to that area very much but will probably go to Concord Mills at least once before Christmas.  Where is Trader Joe's in relation to Concord Mills?
> 
> Barbara


You'll love this.  Taking 85 it's the exit before Concord Mills.  You can't miss it.  I'll get the exact exit number for you on my drive home tonight.  I pass Concord Mills every morning and Trader Joe's on the way home.  Too much traffic between Mallard Creek Church and Speedway Blvd on 85 at 5 pm.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> You'll love this. Taking 85 it's the exit before Concord Mills. You can't miss it. I'll get the exact exit number for you on my drive home tonight. I pass Concord Mills every morning and Trader Joe's on the way home. Too much traffic between Mallard Creek Church and Speedway Blvd on 85 at 5 pm.


WooHoo!  Thanks!!

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG ~ I was in there over and hour and a half just talking to displaced Californians.  It was like we all HAD to be there the day it opened.  We missed it by a day.  And I don't think I walked out with any one thing that will make one dinner.  I bought some great sounding vinegar, some chicken, did a lot of price comparison ~ WOW!  such great prices.  And I still spent $50.  I got a lot, it just added up so fast.

Barbara ~ when you go, bring your own canvas bag and they'll enter you into a drawing for a $25 gift card.  And they "don't discriminate" any bag will do.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Barbara ~ when you go, bring your own canvas bag and they'll enter you into a drawing for a $25 gift card. And they "don't discriminate" any bag will do.


Thanks for letting me know! We (my best friend and I) will be going next week on Thursday or Friday. I told her about Trader Joe's tonight and that we would have to go there too (in addition to Concord Mills). She sounds excited about it now too. 

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 27, 2007)

Bring a cooler too.  Their frozen and fresh meat prices were to die for.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Bring a cooler too. Their frozen and fresh meat prices were to die for.


Thanks for reminding me!

Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 27, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> Thanks for letting me know! We (my best friend and I) will be going next week on Thursday or Friday. I told her about Trader Joe's tonight and that we would have to go there too (in addition to Concord Mills). She sounds excited about it now too.
> 
> Barbara


 

_I guess that means, I'm all the way out !!!!!!!! _


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 27, 2007)

Congratulations, on getting a Trader Joe's nearby.  My store is an hour away.  Here are a few of my favorites from TJ's:

wild and brown rice blend
blueberry bran muffins
sundried tomato and habanero tortillas
artichoke hearts
vegetable pad thai
Many of their nuts, trail mixes, or dried fruits
pita chips with sea salt
flaxseed tortilla chips
Genova pesto
whole wheat pita breads
sweet basil turkey chicken sausages

There are many more items that I cannot remember off the top of my head.  I also like their beer and wine selection.  Although, I have avoided the 2 buck chuck.  Basically, I have rarely tried an item at Trader Joe's that I did not like.


----------



## merstar (Nov 28, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, I used to go to TJ's in California.  This past weekend Trader Joe's finally opened in our end of Charlotte/Concord.  I'm so excited but what to buy?  Any recommendations?  I used to buy whole nuts and spices in California but it's been 4 years.
> 
> What are your favorites from Trader Joe's?  Apparently there's a wine, Two Buck Chuck, I'm told I should check out.  Any experience with that?



I'm sooo jealous! Will they EVER come to Greensboro? They're supposed to open in Chapel Hill eventually, but that's like an hour away! 
When I lived in NY, I used to go there. Now I have friends send me care packages. 

Their Veggie Flax Tortilla chips are great, as are their savory thins (rice crackers). They have great deals on chocolate, and their Pound Plus is supposed to be excellent (from Belgium, and probably Callebaut), for a very low price. I've also tried their Swiss 71% bar, their 3-pack 72% bar (Belgian - probably Callebaut), and Chocovic Guaranda 71% - they're all excellent. Now, keep in mind, that all of these items may not be currently available - they discontinue stuff a lot to make room for the new. 
Their Genoa tuna packed in olive oil is supposed to be very good - I'll have to get someone to send me some in my next care package.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 28, 2007)

Merstar, if they made it to Concord, they can make it to Greensboro.  I have to go there (Greensboro at the Sheridan) in January, should I bring you something?


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 28, 2007)

I've never been in a Trader Joe's (they haven't ventured this far), but I love Harris Teeters!!!


----------



## Mirandgl (Nov 28, 2007)

I guess we are pretty fortunate to have a TJ about five minutes from our house.  I have been told that our TJ is a pretty small store compared to other locations.  It is located in a shopping center and although small it is stocked with a lot of goodies.

The prices are very reasonable which I would think would be high because of the retail shopping center location.  They are always busy but seem to be very customer oriented.  The first time we were ever there I noticed a cashier open a register and then personally escorted the next person waiting on line at another register to his check out lane.  This is such a difference from some of the supermarkets we shop where the cashiers are about as attentive to the customers as a sack of flour.

Some of our regular items are:
Panko Crusted Tilapia – We always keep some of these in the freezer for a quick crispy sandwich.

Peanut butter filled pretzel nuggets – I’m addicted.

Udderly  SMOOth – An all purpose moisturizing cream.  My Grandmother used almost the same thing years ago but it was called Bag Balm.

Castile Peppermint Liquid Soap- We use it in the shower every morning.

Frozen White Sweet Corn – The closest tasting to fresh picked corn I have ever found.

They have about the best price on King Arthur Flour anywhere in town.

The holidays usually bring some unique items to the TJ shelves but they are one time only so if you think you might like it you better pick one up.

We purchase many other things like, vitamins and supplements, juices, spices, wine, pasta, sauces and snacks and have never been disappointed with quality or service.  
Before our dog had to be put down due to cancer we tried some of the TJ dog treats.  He wouldn’t eat them and they told us to return the box and they gave us a full refund.  A couple of buck$ on their part but pricele$$ in good relations.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 29, 2007)

Maidrite said:


> _I guess that means, I'm all the way out !!!!!!!! _


Well, you can come with us if you want Honey Bunny, but I won't be able to buy you anything for Christmas if you are tagging along!  

More good news--we found out that there is another Trader Joe's even closer to us.  We will go to the Concord one next week, since we will be up there anyway, but there is one on the south side of Charlotte too!

Barbara


----------



## Gossie (Nov 29, 2007)

You guys are making me envious.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 29, 2007)

Gossie, check out their website.  Welcome to Trader Joe's - Your Neighborhood Grocery Store

Barbara


----------



## Gossie (Nov 29, 2007)

I've checked it out already, that's why I'm envious.  Although we do have SIX of them in Connecticut, they are 2 to 3 hours away.  They aren't even in my area code.  LOL     I live in Southeast Connecticut, close to the Rhode Island border.   There aren't any in Rhode Island at all.   The others are near the Massachusetts or New York border.  Just not fair.   Penzeys, the spice place that I like to order from, is near the New York border.   We need to talk to these people about opening places in the boonies!!   LoL


----------

